# XP and location of PST file?



## jpopescu

trying to find the .pst file such to save and have access (on another computer) to my emails, contacts, and calendar items

where do I find this file?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage

Default location: C:\Documents and Settings\User Profile\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Archive.pst

The Local Settings folder is hidden by default, to make it visible go to Control Panel, Folder Options, View tab, and show hidden files and folders.


----------



## DoubleHelix

The Archive.pst file is not the current one. It is, as the name suggests, an archive which is only created if you have that feature turned on in Outlook. The PST file is usually called Outlook.pst by default.

To be sure you get the right one, open Outlook and navigate to Data Files to see exactly what the file is named and where it's located.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

It's easy to find the exact location.

In Outlook, with the Folder View, right click on Personal Folders, Properties, Advanced button. It will show the location and name of the file. 

Then when you set up your other computer, you can share that directory and access it over the network. Just can't have both accessing it at the same time.


----------



## jpopescu

thru these communications I have found out that the file is indeed called "Backup.pst" located where the "Outlook.pst" file was noted above.....BUT on this particular laptop computer from the company this file does not exist???

a file that does exist is called "outlook.ost" and "outlook2.ost"

does anyone know if these could be the one or where I can find the Backup.pst file?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Are you on an Exchange server?


----------



## jpopescu

yes, you got it
and now have been "cut off" of getting into the VPN or my company email
just want to get a history of the emails such that they can not say it never was there


----------



## Bob Cerelli

If that is the case, the you should try exporting your e-mails to a PST file. Another option that allows for greater flexibility is to create a new PST file and copy only those e-mails you want to keep. 

For example, you Exchange server may be keeping years worth of e-mails. Using the latter method, you could create separate PST files for each year or for just those year(s) you want to keep.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Unfortunately you have no legal rights to e-mail sent and received on your company's servers. Bob Cerelli's advice doesn't apply if you don't have access to the system.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

jpopescu said:


> yes, you got it
> and now have been "cut off" of getting into the VPN or my company email
> just want to get a history of the emails such that they can not say it never was there


If you have been now cut off, and want a history of your e-mails, then you might want to contact someone at your company for a record of them. This went way beyond just a simple technical question.


----------

